# SI BM Greenlit for production!



## bose301s

You heard right, they are starting production as of today. The cosmetic fixes that Nick wanted have been implemented and as it stands the driver is quite nice looking. I can't give any estimate on when they will be available as there can always be delays in manufacturing or shipping, but they are in production. Now on to the pics!

The back will have the SI logo and BM laser etched like the Mag V4 did.









Front view.









The final finished diaphragm.


----------



## TREETOP

Sweet!


----------



## bose301s

Here is the newsletter that was sent out as well. The price is $269 but for the first 30 days it will be $229.



> We are pleased to write that production on the BM mkIII subwoofer has begun! We do not have an official ETA yet as to when production will be finished, but we will keep you update via another newsletter or by an announcement on our forum. There are pictures of how the final driver is going to look on our forum here, Final BM neo spy shots - Stereo Integrity Forums.
> 
> The price of the BM mkIII's is going to be $269. This will be the price of the BM mkIII starting shortly after they are ready to be offered to you guys.
> 
> However, as a celebration of the mkIII finally making its debut, we are throwing a sale on the BM mkIII for the first 30 days and knocking the price down to $229. This price will ONLY be good for the first 30 days, so don't wonder why the price changed a few months later if you didn't snag one at the sale price.
> 
> We are going to put together a temporary web page for the BM mkIII, which will be up sho rtly. Ordering will be opened up once the BM's are packaged up, which will be roughly 7-10 days prior to use releasing them for shipping.
> 
> If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to email us or call us.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nick Lemons


----------



## sundownz

For the win !


----------



## InjunV18

Awesome! Congrats on things getting finished up and I hope to get ahold of one of these soon. Especially since I'll be supporting my local businesses... Jacob I need some amps too!


----------



## sundownz

InjunV18 said:


> Awesome! Congrats on things getting finished up and I hope to get ahold of one of these soon. Especially since I'll be supporting my local businesses... Jacob I need some amps too!


Shoot me an e-mail -- you may even want to take advantage of our trade in program


----------



## VTECnicalAccord

Subscribed. Any specs yet?


----------



## Megalomaniac

VTECnicalAccord said:


> Subscribed. Any specs yet?



- 12"
- shallow
- XBL^2
- Flatpiston
- White
- Cute
- not a huge disappointment
- James Bang Seal of Approval


----------



## Electrodynamic

VTEC, these are 12's only, not 10's. However, here is a link to the specs: SI BM mkIII T/S parameters - Stereo Integrity Forums


----------



## VTECnicalAccord

Electrodynamic said:


> VTEC, these are 12's only, not 10's. However, here is a link to the specs: SI BM mkIII T/S parameters - Stereo Integrity Forums


Ouch on 12s...really not sure if I could putt that one off. It's too much for me to spend to find out I can use them so I guess I'm out on this one. Dang!


----------



## crash813

Whats the recommended enclosure size going to be for this?


----------



## 1sashenka

0.5 cube sealed on 500 watts


----------



## Oliver

Should slide under a seat or in between 2 seats


----------



## invinsible

Just wanted to check with .5 cu.ft enclosure for the BM it has the Qtc of 1.18 with a peak of almost 3 db over the usual 0db level from 50 to 90hz. Usually a sub plays linear when Qtc of .707 is cosidererd. Even if the Qtc of .9 is considered the BM would require about 1 cu.ft. 

How will the sound be with .5 cu.ft enclosure having Qtc 1.18 against having it in 1 cu.ft with Qtc at .9?

What's the frequency range on the BM?


----------



## JayinMI

Now are they gonna work on a new version of the Mag? 

Jay


----------



## Electrodynamic

invinsible said:


> Just wanted to check with .5 cu.ft enclosure for the BM it has the Qtc of 1.18 with a peak of almost 3 db over the usual 0db level from 50 to 90hz. Usually a sub plays linear when Qtc of .707 is cosidererd. Even if the Qtc of .9 is considered the BM would require about 1 cu.ft.
> 
> How will the sound be with .5 cu.ft enclosure having Qtc 1.18 against having it in 1 cu.ft with Qtc at .9?
> 
> What's the frequency range on the BM?


Qtc has little to do with the overall frequency response once you put it in a car. Starting from 100 Hz at 0 dB our modeler shows a slow and steady 2 dB rise (not a spike) until the response starts to roll off around 40 Hz. Couple that with a typical cabin gain and you'll have a flat response down to/below 20 Hz without any audible coloration.

Once I get the BM mkII back (if I ever do) I'll take a frequency response measurement in-car for you if you'd like. 

From a numbers standpoint only, no it is not within the .707 alignment in its target enclosure. However, it is not going in a large listening room. The BM mkIII is designed to go inside of a vehicle where cabin gain shapes the response of a sealed box system more so than Qtc does. The target for any car audio sealed box subwoofer should be an F3 in the 40-50 Hz range if your desire is to play flat down to 20 Hz. If you want an exaggerated bottom end, shoot for a lower F3. 

The biggest difference you will notice by placing a BM mkIII in an enclosure that is double the size of what we recommend is a severe loss of power handling. Transient response will be very similar, but you might gain a tad of bottom end exaggeration which you may or may not enjoy.

As far as frequency range is concerned, the inductive HF roll off is around 420 hz but I wouldn't use it much over 250 Hz due to cone resonance above that.


----------



## Electrodynamic

JayinMI said:


> Now are they gonna work on a new version of the Mag?
> 
> Jay


'Has already begun.  Can you say "neo Mag v5"?


----------



## Megalomaniac

OHHH thats why you discontinued the v4. You are the devil Nick.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Haha. I have my reasons. 

~27mm Xmax, neo cluster motor, flat diaphragm, large diameter VC (no I won't say the diameter at this point) and all within 5.5" of mounting depth. Booyah!


----------



## Boostedrex

Hmmm, sounds interesting indeed.

Still looking forward to some listening time with a MKIII BM too. I've got plenty of sub amp for it now.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Excited to hear a confirmation about a new Mag!

Nick, when am I going to be able to fill these 6 IS300 enclosures I've already built?


----------



## Electrodynamic

Steven, the BM mkIII's are still scheduled to be wrapped up my mid October. After that it'll take about a week or two to get them ready to be shipped out.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Can't wait can't wait!


----------



## quality_sound

Niiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## fish

Electrodynamic said:


> Haha. I have my reasons.
> 
> ~27mm Xmax, neo cluster motor, flat diaphragm, large diameter VC (no I won't say the diameter at this point) and all within 5.5" of mounting depth. Booyah!



Sounds very promising. What size enclosure are you shootin' for?


----------



## 1sashenka

Electrodynamic said:


> Haha. I have my reasons.
> 
> ~27mm Xmax, neo cluster motor, flat diaphragm, large diameter VC (no I won't say the diameter at this point) and all within 5.5" of mounting depth. Booyah!


Hmm, that does sound very exciting. Well, I may be dreaming, and knowing Nick a 15" size is not going to be an option, but in case it is, you can put me on preorder list right now for one of those. Yummy, 27mm xmax with neo motor and all that Mag goodness.


----------



## ChiTownSQ

I would be excited for a 15" too. Waiting patiently, Would like to upgrade to the new BM mkIII from my current Mag 12 and reduce my enclosure size!


----------



## Electrodynamic

Haha. One thing at a time fella's.  After the BM mkIII's come in we'll start hitting the Mag's next version pretty heavy. 

I've also gotta figure out how I'm going to squeeze four new BM's into the false floor of the Lexus. Enclosure volume obviously isn't a problem with the tiny 0.5 ft^3 requirement, but the narrow floor presents the only problem. But on a side note, we're going to put eight BM's in a false floor in the back of a Suburban as soon as they're ready. 

PS: No 15's any time soon.


----------



## Boostedrex

For any Scion xB owners... The MKII prototype BM arrived here the other day. I did the measurements and these subs WILL fit under the front seats. Mmmmm, stealthy and up front bass FTW!! I can't wait to get some listening time in on this sub to see how it stacks up against my benchmark subs.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Electrodynamic said:


> Steven, the BM mkIII's are still scheduled to be wrapped up my mid October. After that it'll take about a week or two to get them ready to be shipped out.


Updates? The IS300 guys are getting impatient


----------



## Kenny_Cox

Yeah, I would like to hear some news too. I have now decided i want a shallow mount and have always wanted to look into SI stuff.


----------



## Boostedrex

I can say from VERY early impressions that this is a nice sounding sub. Lack of output is no issue here and it's still nice and clean. I currently have it LP'd at 100Hz 12db/oct.  I'm still going to do a review thread after I've had time to really get this sub dialed in and get some critical listening time in.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Nick, can we get an update? We're past the middle of October so I'm hoping to have some good news!


----------



## storm

Boostedrex said:


> I can say from VERY early impressions that this is a nice sounding sub. Lack of output is no issue here and it's still nice and clean. I currently have it LP'd at 100Hz 12db/oct.  I'm still going to do a review thread after I've had time to really get this sub dialed in and get some critical listening time in.


Subscribing to your review! Bring it on!!! I have my mind set on the BM, but your review will have some influence


----------



## Boostedrex

Hurry up and get the production units in so you can ship a pair to me!!  It's official, the BM's will be in my car for the 2010 IASCA season. I'm loving this sub Nick. I'll post my review thread this week.

Zach


----------



## bsvrs

Boostedrex said:


> Hurry up and get the production units in so you can ship a pair to me!!  It's official, the BM's will be in my car for the 2010 IASCA season. I'm loving this sub Nick. I'll post my review thread this week.
> 
> Zach


Please hurry


----------



## Boostedrex

The review thread is up. Enjoy.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Oops, sorry I haven't been in here much guys! 

Production should be wrapped up by the end of this week. We were hoping to have them all wrapped up by the end of last month, but one more week is no big deal. After they've all been built I'll send out a newsletter and post on our forum about the estimated shipping date / ordering date.


----------



## turbo5upra

I have a bit over 1 cube of trunk space waiting to be regained..... How soon lol


----------



## storm

SI's home page is updated with the BM Mk III. But still no news of shipping yet 

Nick, I want my 2 BMs badly!!!


----------



## jaysalti

turbo5upra said:


> I have a bit over 1 cube of trunk space waiting to be regained..... How soon lol


x2

Waiting to build my enclosure. I will be able to fit 2 bm's in almost the same trunk space as my current sw8120. Great for trunk real estate.


----------



## EcotecRacer

Hmm I do believe I could fit a couple of these behind seat of my Silverado work truck..... gotta sound better than the 6.5" using currently....
Where do go about ordering these?


----------



## bsvrs

EcotecRacer said:


> Hmm I do believe I could fit a couple of these behind seat of my Silverado work truck..... gotta sound better than the 6.5" using currently....
> Where do go about ordering these?


They aren't available for order yet, but here is the website

Stereo Integrity


----------



## turbo5upra

anything?


----------



## ItalynStylion

I emailed Nick earlier this week and he got back to me yesterday. He said that they had a few setbacks so it's taking a bit but things are moving along.


----------



## turbo5upra

thanx!


----------



## timg

Looks awesome. I may have to get a pair of these. I'd like to replace a set of original Alumapro Alchemy speakers. I loved them, but they were both 4 ohm speakers running on a Zapco Studio 500. I'd much rather have a pair of dual 4 ohm speakers so that I can really let the amp work. The enclosure is shallow enough and small enough that I'm not sure anything else would work (it's fiberglassed into a spare tire well). 

Tim


----------



## bsvrs

Any updates lately? Will these be shipping by the holidays?


----------



## turbo5upra

I got an email saying there is no update as far as production.... wish he would update his post on a semi regular basis.......


----------



## storm

Every time I see a new post on this thread, I was hoping Nick will announce that the BM wait is finally over, and it will be shipping NOW. 

Sigh... another disappointment


----------



## bsvrs

storm said:


> Every time I see a new post on this thread, I was hoping Nick will announce that the BM wait is finally over, and it will be shipping NOW.
> 
> Sigh... another disappointment


Good things come to those who wait I suppose


----------



## turbo5upra

I gave up on it.... would have been nice to post updates on the thread they started......... end of october was a month and a half ago. One thing to have issues another to leave ya in the dark.





bsvrs said:


> Good things come to those who wait I suppose


----------



## Lanson

at least they aren't vaporware.


----------



## sundownz

Nick's update is that there is no more updates yet.


----------



## turbo5upra

Default SI BM mkIII progress report
In case some of you aren't signed up for our newsletter, here is what we just sent out earlier today:

It's progress report time!

The BM mkIII drivers are getting ever closer to being finished. We pushed production back a few weeks so that we could send every assembled neo motor off to an independent magnet company to use their magnetizer to guarantee full saturation.

Here are a few pictures of production. This first picture...



...shows a finished driver without the gasket, and the second picture...

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 768x576.


...shows the neo motor being assembled.

Expect another newsletter early to mid next week with another progress report on the production and/or ETA.


----------



## turbo5upra

That was 3 weeks ago. I signed up for the email about a month and a half before the first release date (haven't gotten a single one)...... I give him props for not sending something that might be questionable out.... But i've been sitting here waiting to fill a hole in my car.


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> That was 3 weeks ago. I signed up for the email about a month and a half before the first release date (haven't gotten a single one)...... I give him props for not sending something that might be questionable out.... But i've been sitting here waiting to fill a hole in my car.


Thought that hole was filled with your boyfriend? Haha. Just had to...


----------



## Electrodynamic

I haven't sent out another update because there is nothing to update other than there is (hopefully today I'll find out that there WAS) still a wait. I understand that you want these subwoofers just as bad as I do, but until I receive confirmation that shipment is moving forward I don't see the need to send out another newsletter. My next newsletter will have positive information in it.


----------



## bsvrs

Nick, I think the majority of us understand that you don't want to send out anything but a perfect driver. I'm pretty sure we all appreciate the attention to detail  
I will be buying one of these no matter when they come out, and my current sub is doing a decent job, so I'm not getting impatient.


----------



## Lanson

Not impatient, just EAGER. I've already built a mental funnel of christmas money to your wallet.


----------



## Electrodynamic

fourthmeal said:


> Not impatient, just EAGER. I've already *built a mental funnel of christmas money* to your wallet.


LOL!! That's a good one! I'm going to have to use that line on someone soon. :laugh:


----------



## sundownz

Just wait until I do a 150 with a pair of BMs in the shallowest SPL box known to man... that is some sound quality right there


----------



## Lanson

Electrodynamic said:


> LOL!! That's a good one! I'm going to have to use that line on someone soon. :laugh:


Well you got the right product for my needs, so you deserve the money.


----------



## Electrodynamic

sundownz said:


> Just wait until I do a 150 with a pair of BMs in the shallowest SPL box known to man... that is some sound quality right there


Not gonna happen bub.  You'll cook 'em before you get to the 150 mark. At least that's my bet. You know how to get loud with just about anything, but I really don't want my inbox to explode when you post the results on ca.com with "will a BM handle 1400 watts daily in 2 cubes ported?"


----------



## Lanson

If the sub isn't made for ported, would it work in a 4th order BP? I thought the EBP of sealed is also good for 4th order...


----------



## Electrodynamic

Technically yes, but doing so negates the purpose of the BM mkIII (tiny enclosure). But you're right, a 4'th order has the driver sealed in the rear chamber and ported in the front. Jake is probably going to do a standard ported enclosure though. I can smell the cooked BM's already.  And as you can probably tell, Jake and I are both betting on whether or not he will achieve the 150. There is no money being bet, but there are video taped confessions on the line for both of us. I should build some with paper formers just to mess with him. Haha.

Being even more technically correct you can do whatever you want with the product, but don't be surprised when the results aren't good if you place it in another enclosure type and size other than what we recommend.


----------



## Lanson

Electrodynamic said:


> Technically yes, but doing so negates the purpose of the BM mkIII (tiny enclosure). But you're right, a 4'th order has the driver sealed in the rear chamber and ported in the front. Jake is probably going to do a standard ported enclosure though. I can smell the cooked BM's already.
> 
> Being even more technically correct you can do whatever you want with the product, but don't be surprised when the results aren't good if you place it in another enclosure type and size other than what we recommend.


Sure, a small sealed box is a smart target goal, because that's what most of us will be putting it in. The fact its a tiny sub depth makes this very likely.

I plan on putting two in a shallow false floor arrangement, sealed and firing into the factory trunk mat (with space for the subs to move of course.) Bing seems to find it "loads" the subs and they play louder.


----------



## bsvrs

So what kind of output will one of these have? I am trying to decide if one will be enough for an occasional inner-basshead fix, or if I should go ahead and get two.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Nick, I understand that there have been holdups and that the problem isn't on your end. Would you mind sharing who the build house is for these?


----------



## sundownz

Electrodynamic said:


> Jake is probably going to do a standard ported enclosure though. I can smell the cooked BM's already.  And as you can probably tell, Jake and I are both betting on whether or not he will achieve the 150. There is no money being bet, but there are video taped confessions on the line for both of us. I should build some with paper formers just to mess with him. Haha.


I was thinking about 0.5 to 0.6 per sub ported with a single 6" aero-port... actually a little smaller than my box for the two 8s (which did a 150, LoL).

Something like 14" Tall x 30" Wide x 5" deep (Internal) with the subs forward and port back.

Prepare to be loud Nick!


----------



## Lanson

But doesn't this thing's EBP scream "sealed only?"

Need T/S params to judge this but I'm betting so.


----------



## Electrodynamic

fourthmeal said:


> But doesn't this thing's EBP scream "sealed only?"
> 
> Need T/S params to judge this but I'm betting so.


Yep, these are sealed only. Jake is trying this because he thinks he can get them into the 150's. You can find the T/S's for the mkIII's on our forum. 

Italyn, we actually use 3 build houses. It's the last build house that we use for assembling the drivers that is the hold up now. 

bsvrs, if you're a bit of a bass-head and enjoy mid to high 140's on a daily basis, you might want to shy away from an XBL^2 driver (XBL^2 tends to be a bit too clean sounding - i.e. no distortion) and go for something that requires a larger enclosure and can be ported like a Nightshade.


----------



## sundownz

I don't suggest what I'm doing to anyone else 

---

I plan to run one sealed for daily as well. Tucked away into the side panel of the Jeep -- needs to be this shallow to fit.


----------



## bsvrs

Electrodynamic said:


> bsvrs, if you're a bit of a bass-head and enjoy mid to high 140's on a daily basis, you might want to shy away from an XBL^2 driver (XBL^2 tends to be a bit too clean sounding - i.e. no distortion) and go for something that requires a larger enclosure and can be ported like a Nightshade.


Not even close:laugh: Bass-head probably wasn't the word I should have used.


----------



## Electrodynamic

bsvrs said:


> Not even close:laugh: Bass-head probably wasn't the word I should have used.


Haha. Well, I can never tell via text on the intrawebzorz so every time I see any mention of liking a LOT of bass I steer people away from my products.


----------



## bsvrs

Electrodynamic said:


> Haha. Well, I can never tell via text on the intrawebzorz so every time I see any mention of liking a LOT of bass I steer people away from my products.


Haha yeah, I completely understand. It's just that my current shallow sub blends decently but doesn't have much low end extension. Seems like more of an oversized midbass driver at times, honestly. This is why I'm so excited for such a beastly shallow sub.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

I'm also awaiting these also. I have a home of 2 of them to replace 2 C-mass LS122 in a shallow box under the rear seat of the 97 extend cab GMC pickup.


----------



## JayBee

I'm right there with you, i need 2 for a false floor in the cargo area of the jeep. I feel like with 2 i should still be able to get some low end even with the top off while keeping them practically invisible.




fourthmeal said:


> Sure, a small sealed box is a smart target goal, because that's what most of us will be putting it in. The fact its a tiny sub depth makes this very likely.
> 
> I plan on putting two in a shallow false floor arrangement, sealed and firing into the factory trunk mat (with space for the subs to move of course.) Bing seems to find it "loads" the subs and they play louder.


----------



## matdotcom2000

JayBee said:


> I'm right there with you, i need 2 for a false floor in the cargo area of the jeep. I feel like with 2 i should still be able to get some low end even with the top off while keeping them practically invisible.


I would love to demo them when you get'em


----------



## ItalynStylion

I just moved the 7 enclosures I'd already built for these in the garage today. I hope to get them filled soon


----------



## JayBee

matdotcom2000 said:


> I would love to demo them when you get'em


Not a problem, i'll pm you when it comes together.


----------



## matdotcom2000

Alright I am gonna hold u to it.


----------



## cheesehead

Any update on the release date of these ?


----------



## W8 a minute

I'm looking for a small box 12" sub. If i read the SI site correctly the Mag D2 v4 is no longer available and this sub is not even on the market yet?


----------



## el_chupo_

W8 a minute said:


> I'm looking for a small box 12" sub. If i read the SI site correctly the Mag D2 v4 is no longer available and this sub is not even on the market yet?


correct


----------



## Electrodynamic

For those of you who have signed up for our newsletter, you will receive another newsletter in the next couple days (within this up-coming week's end) about the BM mkIII's progress. 

...and of course I will update this thread a few days after I send out the newsletter update.


----------



## Lanson

Electrodynamic said:


> For those of you who have signed up for our newsletter, you will receive another newsletter in the next couple days (within this up-coming week's end) about the BM mkIII's progress.
> 
> ...and of course I will update this thread a few days after I send out the newsletter update.



Throw a GB together, let's see how many are down for the purchase. I'm in for 2.


----------



## bsvrs

fourthmeal said:


> Throw a GB together, let's see how many are down for the purchase. I'm in for 2.


I am in for one for sure, possibly two.


----------



## cheesehead

bsvrs said:


> I am in for one for sure, possibly two.


same here.......


----------



## storm

I'm getting 4. GB is on?


----------



## Electrodynamic

I suppose you guys can call what we're already doing a group buy. The price is being dropped to $220 for the first 30 days. After that, the price is going back up to the normal $269.


----------



## mSaLL150

Electrodynamic said:


> I suppose you guys can call what we're already doing a group buy. The price is being dropped to $220 for the first 30 days. After that, the price is going back up to the normal $269.


Man I'm tempted, but I really want to do an A/B comparison with my Adire Kodas first to see if the swap would be worth the $.


----------



## Electrodynamic

If you guys can get together 50 committed orders I'll drop the cost from the sale price to $175 plus actual shipping costs.


----------



## trevordj

^ I am in for 2


----------



## sundownz

2 out of 50 aint bad


----------



## matdotcom2000

I want to be in for two but I must hear them first.... I just cant be throwing 440 around and not getting the results I am looking for. Two of these would be replacing 1 idmax10


----------



## bsvrs

Wow, if you will drop the price that far, I am down for 2 FOR SURE.


----------



## 30something

Electrodynamic said:


> If you guys can get together 50 committed orders I'll drop the cost from the sale price to $175 plus actual shipping costs.


Put me down for 2.


----------



## Lanson

I have 2 for me, and 2 for a build that has committed to buying them.

So count on 4 at $175/ea. Now That's a group buy price I can love..


----------



## AAAAAAA

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> I'm also awaiting these also...


hehe this reminds me of Austin powers :" Let myself introduce.... myself"


----------



## quality_sound

I wonder how many I can fit in my M3. 

What would shipping to 09012 be? Assuming you can ship to an APO in the first place.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

In for 2 for a customer of mine, by even 3, but 2 for sure.


----------



## subwoofery

at $175, I'm in for 4 (even if I need 2 only) 

Kelvin


----------



## [email protected]

I'm in for 2


----------



## Lanson

For those counting, I think that's at least 18. A very good start IMO.

To those wondering how they sound, there was a review done here on the forum with the prototype, and people loved it.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-product-reviews/68653-stereo-integrity-bm-prototype.html


----------



## Electrodynamic

At this point I would be comfortable with starting a group buy / pre-order. If people want to send me payments via Paypal I can start the tally that way and keep track. If it gets to 50 drivers I'll honor the price of $175 plus shipping, but if it doesn't get to 50 I'll refund everyone's money back to them once the BM's arrive within the next 30 days or so and the price will go back up to the intro price of $220 plus shipping for the first 30 days of their arrival and then up to the official price of $269 plus shipping. In my newsletter that I'm going to send out next week I'll tell everyone about this thread to see if they want in on it as well.


----------



## matdotcom2000

hmmm maybe...........


----------



## Lanson

Electrodynamic said:


> At this point I would be comfortable with starting a group buy / pre-order. If people want to send me payments via Paypal I can start the tally that way and keep track. If it gets to 50 drivers I'll honor the price of $175 plus shipping, but if it doesn't get to 50 I'll refund everyone's money back to them once the BM's arrive within the next 30 days or so and the price will go back up to the intro price of $220 plus shipping for the first 30 days of their arrival and then up to the official price of $269 plus shipping. In my newsletter that I'm going to send out next week I'll tell everyone about this thread to see if they want in on it as well.



Awesome. Thank you and I hope we make the 50+.

I am going to shoot for payment some time later this week, if that's OK with you. Gotta get past my birthday first..


----------



## basshead

I'm from Canada, can I join the GB? 

I could go for 2 but I need to know how much for the shipping first...

Thanks


----------



## Electrodynamic

I can do rough shipping estimates for international customers, but I won't give definite shipping quotes for international customers until we actually get the drivers in, tested, and ready to ship. And for those of you wondering what is done to the drivers prior to you getting them - not only are they power tested after they are assembled at the final assembly plant, but they're power tested again by us before they ever leave our facility.


----------



## trevordj

Maybe I missed it, but what email address should we paypal GB payment to?


----------



## Boostedrex

Wow Nick, that's a killer deal you're offering. $175 is a FREAKING STEAL for these drivers!!!!

Zach


----------



## quality_sound

Electrodynamic said:


> I can do rough shipping estimates for international customers, but I won't give definite shipping quotes for international customers until we actually get the drivers in, tested, and ready to ship. And for those of you wondering what is done to the drivers prior to you getting them - not only are they power tested after they are assembled at the final assembly plant, but they're power tested again by us before they ever leave our facility.


Even a rough number would be good for me. 

PSC 2 Box 6642
APO AE 09012


----------



## Boostedrex

Paul, IIRC shipping to an APO is the same as shipping to New York state.


----------



## Stephane

two more over here please!


----------



## WLDock

Wow three post up at the top, the release of these is making some noise.

So how many out there actually need a shallow? Or are you exited because of the:

1.) XBL^2 motor? 
2.) Finally a true shallow sub in a small enclosure!
3.) The smooth and stealth like flat cone? 
4) A new Stereo Integrity product? 
5) All of the above?

Myself, I have had a quest to get some IB subs in to save space yet have great sound and can get it done with regular subs. BUT, I keep thinking about how cool it would be to make a shallow enclosure right behind the seats.
So, I guess I am saying I have a large sedan and don't need shallow subs but have thought about using them and a sub like this makes me revisit the idea....just wondering how many others out there have considered the idea even though it is not as urgent of a need as a pickup owner for example trying to stuff some subs in?

Its nice to see more and more high performing affordable products out like this.


----------



## quality_sound

Boostedrex said:


> Paul, IIRC shipping to an APO is the same as shipping to New York state.


Yeah, that's a pretty close estimate. It's never exact but close enough.


----------



## fish

WLDock said:


> Wow three post up at the top, the release of these is making some noise.
> 
> So how many out there actually need a shallow? Or are you exited because of the:
> 
> 1.) XBL^2 motor?
> 2.) Finally a true shallow sub in a small enclosure!
> 3.) The smooth and stealth like flat cone?
> 4) A new Stereo Integrity product?
> 5) All of the above?
> 
> Myself, I have had a quest to get some IB subs in to save space yet have great sound and can get it done with regular subs. BUT, I keep thinking about how cool it would be to make a shallow enclosure right behind the seats.
> So, I guess I am saying I have a large sedan and don't need shallow subs but have thought about using them and a sub like this makes me revisit the idea....just wondering how many others out there have considered the idea even though it is not as urgent of a need as a pickup owner for example trying to suff some subs in?
> 
> Its nice to see more and more high performing affordable cost products out like this.



I'm with ya there Dock. I too have a sedan, & don't NEED shallow subs, but it sure would be nice to get 2 12's in 1 cube. That way I could have more room to work in my 4 DPX amps & lose some weight back there. There's also the IB option, just not sure that would suit my tastes.

I wish there were more voice coil configurations though....


----------



## Lanson

Definitely all the above. Sure the fact they are shallow and space-conscious kick-started the whole thing for me, but after reading the review about them, their fate is "sealed." Get it?


----------



## Boostedrex

WLDock said:


> Wow three post up at the top, the release of these is making some noise.
> 
> So how many out there actually need a shallow? Or are you exited because of the:
> 
> 1.) XBL^2 motor?
> 2.) Finally a true shallow sub in a small enclosure!
> 3.) The smooth and stealth like flat cone?
> 4) A new Stereo Integrity product?
> 5) All of the above?
> 
> Myself, I have had a quest to get some IB subs in to save space yet have great sound and can get it done with regular subs. BUT, I keep thinking about how cool it would be to make a shallow enclosure right behind the seats.
> So, I guess I am saying I have a large sedan and don't need shallow subs but have thought about using them and a sub like this makes me revisit the idea....just wondering how many others out there have considered the idea even though it is not as urgent of a need as a pickup owner for example trying to stuff some subs in?
> 
> Its nice to see more and more high performing affordable products out like this.


Walt,

Just speaking for myself here, I'm really excited due to the shallow sub/small airspace combination more than anything. Sadly, 95% or so of shallow mount subs out there are a joke (the exceptions being Aliante and Falstaff subs). So when a good one finally came along I got really excited. Being able to tuck a 12" sub under each of my front seats is IDEAL for my application. Add to their form factor a rugged cone and great sound. 

I do realize that I may come across as a bit biased since Nick and I are friends, but his products have lived up to my expectations and were well received by everyone who auditioned them in my car. I just wanted to throw that out there before someone threw the "fan boy" card on the table. LOL!

Zach


----------



## [email protected]

I need some shallow subs myself. My install will be in a false floor or a G35 coupe trunk. The stock floor height it about 7" and I have been on the hunt for some subs that would work in that, in a small box. I found some 10's but I usually use 12's, I have to have the extra cone area myself. These fit the bill perfectly. For the price its better than anything out there.


----------



## Boostedrex

Nice choice in cars BDL! Love the G series and own one myself.


----------



## [email protected]

Boostedrex said:


> Nice choice in cars BDL! Love the G series and own one myself.


I do love the cars, fun to drive, but dont you have a G37? I would love to get the 3.7 liter, great engines.


----------



## quality_sound

Boostedrex said:


> Walt,
> 
> Just speaking for myself here, I'm really excited due to the shallow sub/small airspace combination more than anything. Sadly, 95% or so of shallow mount subs out there are a joke (the exceptions being Aliante and Falstaff subs). So when a good one finally came along I got really excited. Being able to tuck a 12" sub under each of my front seats is IDEAL for my application. Add to their form factor a rugged cone and great sound.
> 
> I do realize that I may come across as a bit biased since Nick and I are friends, but his products have lived up to my expectations and were well received by everyone who auditioned them in my car. I just wanted to throw that out there before someone threw the "fan boy" card on the table. LOL!
> 
> Zach


Don't forget the 13TW5. PHENOMENAL sub.


----------



## Boostedrex

BeatsDownLow said:


> I do love the cars, fun to drive, but dont you have a G37? I would love to get the 3.7 liter, great engines.


Yes, we have a G37S coupe. But the G series are good from top to bottom IMHO.



quality_sound said:


> Don't forget the 13TW5. PHENOMENAL sub.


Honestly Paul, I wasn't all that impressed with the 13TW5's. They were ok in your car, but nothing to write home about. Their price is probably the most off putting aspect of them to me.


----------



## quality_sound

yes, they are expensive but they also take forever to break in. they weren't even close to broken in in my car.


----------



## Lanson

quality_sound said:


> Don't forget the 13TW5. PHENOMENAL sub.



The SI BM is rated for 50% more x-max, so in theory and hopefully in practice it will be capable of more performance than the 13TW5. The JL sub is slightly bigger, so + for it on Sd though.


----------



## matdotcom2000

When I heard them they were very loud and deep the 13wt5.... I dont know what the guy did but he had two. So I figure if these are better than them........


----------



## quality_sound

fourthmeal said:


> The SI BM is rated for 50% more x-max, so in theory and hopefully in practice it will be capable of more performance than the 13TW5. The JL sub is slightly bigger, so + for it on Sd though.


Exactly. I haven't done the math so I'm not sure which one moves more air. IMO the JL is better looking and I LOVE the mounting tabs that help keep the practical size down as well as the way the grills work.



matdotcom2000 said:


> When I heard them they were very loud and deep the 13wt5.... I dont know what the guy did but he had two. So I figure if these are better than them........


That's the thing, we don't KNOW that it's better. We know the BM is a hell of a lot less expensive and work in a box half the size which is a HUGE plus. I think the BM is deeper than thr 13TW5 and the TW5 can sit right on the back wall of the enclosure and not hurt performance so in height limited installs with a lot of floor space the JL _might_ be a better choice.


----------



## Boostedrex

FWIW, the BM only needs 1/4" clearance between the back of the motor and the back wall of the box. That's pretty close to being right on that wall IMHO.  

Paul, you need to be back here in NorCal so you can hear these things when they arrive!


----------



## quality_sound

Boostedrex said:


> FWIW, the BM only needs 1/4" clearance between the back of the motor and the back wall of the box. That's pretty close to being right on that wall IMHO.


Pretty close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.  LMAO



> Paul, you need to be back here in NorCal so you can hear these things when they arrive!


I do. They would save some space in my M and DEFINITELY weigh less. JL does have a Stealthbox for the M though...damn me and my increasing laziness.


----------



## Lanson

I think the only thing I am concerned of is noise in movement. Some flat panel subs are "floppy". I highly doubt they make any noise at all, but it would be a concern I have.


----------



## Electrodynamic

quality_sound said:


> Exactly. I haven't done the math so I'm not sure which one moves more air.


The BM mkIII displaces 41.8 in^3 and the JL TW5 displaces 37.5 in^3. 

We haven't had a chance to test the new shallow BM right against an enclosure wall because someone has the mkII prototype right now (I'm not sure if he wants to be mentioned or not). There is enough venting on the back of the basket that slamming the BM mkIII against the wall of an enclosure shouldn't be a problem. Although I don't recommend doing so due to possible vibrations.


----------



## Boostedrex

fourthmeal said:


> I think the only thing I am concerned of is noise in movement. Some flat panel subs are "floppy". I highly doubt they make any noise at all, but it would be a concern I have.


That I can answer for sure. There is ZERO mechanical noise from this driver. Something that really impressed me. And I had the driver just under 30" away from my ear while it was installed in my car.


----------



## Lanson

Yay!

Always making my day.


----------



## quality_sound

Electrodynamic said:


> The BM mkIII displaces 41.8 in^3 and the JL TW5 displaces 37.5 in^3.
> 
> We haven't had a chance to test the new shallow BM right against an enclosure wall because someone has the mkII prototype right now (I'm not sure if he wants to be mentioned or not). There is enough venting on the back of the basket that slamming the BM mkIII against the wall of an enclosure shouldn't be a problem. Although I don't recommend doing so due to possible vibrations.



That's the kind of news I want to hear Nick! It's funny, Manville said the same thing about the spacing on the TW5. 

I will say, I'm becoming more and more interested by the minute but I do still need a shipping estimage, even it's just a WAG.


----------



## Electrodynamic

If you need a shipping estimate all you need to do is email me.


----------



## quality_sound

My bad. I assumed by your posts all I had to do was put the info in the thread. I'll send an email right now, Nick. 

Thanks!


----------



## Electrodynamic

quality_sound said:


> My bad. I assumed by your posts all I had to do was put the info in the thread. I'll send an email right now, Nick.
> 
> Thanks!


It's been hard trying to keep things straight with all the emails I've been firing off. If you send me an email, I can't miss it. 

PS: Check your email.


----------



## MaxPowers

How much do these things weight? I ask b/c i got a tracking number for a package that is 19 pounds coming from Charlotte, NC, and the only packages I am expecting is the MECP study guide and two BMs


----------



## sundownz

If it says it is from me then it is your BM.


----------



## Electrodynamic

sundownz said:


> If it says it is from me then it is your BM.


+1. Check the other thread in the Vendor's section and read your newsletter if you signed up for it on our web page.  If it's from Sundown, it's your BM.


----------

